# jak zainstalowac gnome bez mozilli i seamonkey

## sne

witam wszystkich. jestem nowy w linuksie. mam juz zainstalowany system dzialajacy w trybie tekstowym. probuje zainstalowac gnome, ale mam z tym problem. ostatnio instalacja gnome zakoczyla sie z powodu problemow z instalacja seamonkey. z tego co udalo mi sie znalezc to jest to cos co ma zwizek z mozilla. tymczasem i tak nie zamierzam uzywac mozlilli tylko opery, i w zwiazku z tym mam pytanie: czy mozna zainstalowac gnome bez mozilli i seamonkey? podejrzewam ze mozna ale nie wiem jak (moze (strzelam w ciemno) flaga -mozilla w USE w make.conf?) ?

----------

## ro-x

seamonkey to nic innego jak nowa nazwa dla mozilli w gentoo. z tego co sie orientuje seamonkey nie jest juz wymagana przez gnome, u mnie nie byl to wymagany pakiet. proponuje zsynchronizowac portage  :Smile: 

----------

## sne

tego nie wiedzialem. nigdy nie uzywalem mozilli (od zawsze opery). a co do tego czy jest wymagany czy nie to nie wiem. dalem po prostu komende emerge gnome i czekalem, przy seamonkey byl jakis blad. mniejsza z tym zreszta bo jak dalem emerge --resume to wszystko zainstalowalo sie jak trzeba (mimo ze nic w miedzyczasie nie zrobilem). a co mi da teraz synchronizacja portage? (sorry za glupie pytanie, uzywam (o ile mozna tak powiedziec) linuxa od trzech dni)

----------

## Piecia

Spróbuj może gnome-light a resztę doinstaluj wg gustu.

----------

## szolek

Z jakimś pakietem była powiązana seamonky. Tylko teraz nie pamiętam z jakim. W każdym razie mam gnome z ff i epiphany tylko.

----------

## sne

mniejsza z tym. gnome zainstalowałem ale przy próbie uruchomienia (startx gnome-session) pojawia się błąd:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
```

z tego co wyczytałem trzeba uzupełnic plik xorg.conf informacjami o używanych sterownikach/modułach (?). widziałem przykłady takich plików, jak na moje oko to nie uzupełnia się tego wszystkiego ręcznie tylko powinien być do tego jakiś automat (chyba że się mylę). co z tym zrobić ?

----------

## szolek

LINK!!!

----------

## sne

 *szolek wrote:*   

> LINK!!!

 

czyli miałem rację że jest coś co uzupełni ten plik  :Smile: 

jednak nie do końca się udało. Xorg -configure nie zadziałało więc skorzystałem z xorgconfig. odpowiedzialem na wszystkie pytania, plik konfiguracyjny zostal zapisany ale nada przy probie uruchomienia X mam:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0) 

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0) 

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
```

no i nie wiem. próbowałem coś znaleźć na to przez ostatnie kilka godzin, przeglądałem plik xorg.conf, pomoc do niego i jakoś nic nie mogę wymyśleć. myślałem przez chwile że może trzeba jakies sterowniki do radeona zainstalować ale to już ponoć załatwia samo x11. 

znalazłem kilka podobnych tematów na różnych forach ale jakoś zostają one bez odpowiedzi.

----------

## szolek

Bo czytać, to trza ze zrozumieniem. Ewentualnie chętnie bym sobie dorobił.

----------

## ro-x

 *Quote:*   

> znalazłem kilka podobnych tematów na różnych forach ale jakoś zostają one bez odpowiedzi.

 nie wymagaja odpowiedzi tylko czytania ze zrozumieniem manuala.

ps. tez chetnie bym sobie dorobil   :Razz: 

----------

## sne

 *ro-x wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   znalazłem kilka podobnych tematów na różnych forach ale jakoś zostają one bez odpowiedzi. nie wymagaja odpowiedzi tylko czytania ze zrozumieniem manuala.
> 
> ps. tez chetnie bym sobie dorobil  

 

no to sie pośmieliśmy a ja jednak sobie nie radze. zainstalowałem xorg-x11 i niczego to nie zmieniło. którego manuala mam jeszcze raz przeczytać?

----------

## ro-x

tego co kolega szolek podal...

```
(Obsługa klawiatury i myszki)

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

to doda ci moduly kbd i mouse. jak chcesz miec modul vga to 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vga"
```

pokaz swojego make.conf i xorg.conf. swoja droga to od tego powiniennes zaczac..

WSZYSTKO jest tam napisane ;/

----------

## sne

miałem już w make.conf to INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" i VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" (czy powinno być vga? czytałem gdzieś że jak radeon to raczej fglrx)

cały make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="3dnow alsa bluetooth cdr dri dvd dvdr exif flac ftp gif gnome gphoto2 gtk gtk2 ipv6 java javascript jpeg jpeg2k mad mime mmx mp3 mpeg multilib nntp ogg opengl pdf png quicktime sse sse2 ssl symlink tiff unicode usb vcd videos win32codecs X xml"

LINGUAS="pl"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

i xorg.conf (wyrzuciłem linie z # na początku żeby było krócej):

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lgf700b"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon9800"

    Driver      "vga"

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeon9800"

    Monitor     "lgf700b"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

tak to wygląda.

(widowsów różnych używam od kilkunastu lat i jestem prawie ekspertem, ale linux zgodnie z teorią rozkłada mnie na łopatki - to jest zupełnie co innego.  walcze z gentoo już czwarty dzień i nie chce się poddawać  :Smile:  )

----------

## szolek

 *sne wrote:*   

> (widowsów różnych używam od kilkunastu lat i jestem prawie ekspertem, ale linux zgodnie z teorią rozkłada mnie na łopatki - to jest zupełnie co innego.  walcze z gentoo już czwarty dzień i nie chce się poddawać  )

 

Wybacz mi ale to mówi samo za siebie. Bez urazy ale w Linuksie masz więcej możliwości do regulacji (tym bardziej w gentoo) niż to co oferuje M$. Powiedz mi co to jest za sztuka na pałę popróbować różnych kombinacji ustawień dostępnych za pomocą kliknięcia myszką.

Programowałeś kiedykolwiek coś. Ktoś pisał/mówił jak wykonać cały gotowy program czy omawiał narzędzia?

TU MASZ DOSKONAŁE NARZĘDZIE ZA FREE. KORZYSTAJ!!!

----------

## ro-x

```
    Driver     "vga" 
```

przeciez chcesz zaladowac modul vga, skad masz ten config?!

troche ci pozmieniam

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lgf700b"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 70.0

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "radeon9800"

    Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "radeon9800"

    Monitor     "lgf700b"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection 
```

----------

## sne

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Wybacz mi ale to mówi samo za siebie. Bez urazy ale w Linuksie masz więcej możliwości do regulacji (tym bardziej w gentoo) niż to co oferuje M$. Powiedz mi co to jest za sztuka na pałę popróbować różnych kombinacji ustawień dostępnych za pomocą kliknięcia myszką.

 

masz rację, czytałem o tym, nie wypieram się. znam widowsa, nie znam się kompletnie na linuksie (nawet nie widziałem go "na żywo" nigdy w życiu), ale chcę go poznać.

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> przeciez chcesz zaladowac modul vga, skad masz ten config?! 

 

wygenerowany przez xorgconfig (Xorg -configure nie działa)

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> troche ci pozmieniam

 

dzięki za chęci ale nadal jest to samo. różnica jest taka że zamiast

```
(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)
```

jest

```
(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
```

mam jakieś dziwne wrażenie, że czegoś mi brakuje (może jakichś sterowników w linuksie, albo którejś klepki w głowie)

----------

## Piecia

 *sne wrote:*   

> miałem już w make.conf to INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" i VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" (czy powinno być vga? czytałem gdzieś że jak radeon to raczej fglrx)

 

Skoro masz tam jakąś kartę ati to wpis VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" przyczyni się do pobrana pakietu ati-drivers i wówczas w xorg.conf możesz użyć fglrx(wówczas używasz sterów od ati, a jak dasz wpis radeon to xorg się zajmie całą sprawą), pomimo tego u mnie na laptopie z kartą ati nie chciał się załadować moduł fglrx a przez to nie działały mi Xy.

Aczkolwiek w VIDEO_CARDS możesz mieć kilka wpisów np. vga, vesa czy radeon  i kombinować dalej.

----------

